# Predictive text issues



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

I have an old Nokia and I can't get on with its predictive text, it keeps choosing words that I didn't want and is a pain to switch on and off again.

I gather that some more advanced phones learn the words you commonly use but I doubt my Nokia is that sophisticated.

Some are encouraging me to text more, because that is what they do, me I call people and talk to them, anyhow to please these folks I am trying to text more but it seems almost faster to text with predictive text switched off, such is my irritation when it chooses the wrong word.

Are you a text master? or do you like me prefer to call and speak to someone?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2015)

Is it T9 predictive text typed on a numeric keypad?
Press * iirc to cycle between words 

Get a smartphone with swype


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2015)

I use Swype on an Android phone. It's the best 'app' I've discovered since I started using smart phones. Before Swype, I was anti-touch screen for typing. Now I'm all for it.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> .. Get a smartphone ..


Actually I am very pro my nonsmart Nokia, my batteries last days and days ..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't like predictive text, never used it until I got my first vaguely-smart phone a few months back, it's alright now but still the occasional corrected thing gets on my nerves.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2015)

I do both. If I didn't have a smart phone people would probably get a lot more calls from me.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2015)

I much prefer texting to calling people.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Actually I am very pro my nonsmart Nokia, my batteries last days and days ..


Get with the program grandad - swipe typing is the answer


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Get with the program grandad - swipe typing is the answer


I don't even know what it is !!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

moomoo said:


> I much prefer texting to calling people.


but texting is limited .. for example you can't tell if the person is happy to hear from you .. tired bored or whatever which comes across clearly in a phone call..


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> but texting is limited .. for example you can't tell if the person is happy to hear from you .. tired bored or whatever which comes across clearly in a phone call..



This is true. However I prefer to text because if I'm on the phone my son will need something or the baby will be demanding juice or the dogs will be barking and it's hard to concentrate on what the other person is saying.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

moomoo said:


> This is true. However I prefer to text because if I'm on the phone my son will need something or the baby will be demanding juice or the dogs will be barking and it's hard to concentrate on what the other person is saying.


Oh, ok I can understand that.
My sister texts me and often I don't hear the text coming in and only discover I have received it hours later. Her argument is that if you are doing something like driving you can't answer the phone anyhow. However, I have taken to turning my phone off when I am driving so it doesn't irritate or distract me.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Oh, ok I can understand that.
> My sister texts me and often I don't hear the text coming in and only discover I have received it hours later. Her argument is that if you are doing something like driving you can't answer the phone anyhow. However, I have taken to turning my phone off when I am driving so it doesn't irritate or distract me.



The best time to call me is when I'm at work in my van because it's got Bluetooth. 

My phone is always on silent anyway. Unless I know someone will need to contact me.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

moomoo said:


> .. My phone is always on silent anyway. Unless I know someone will need to contact me.


When I am asked to put phones to silent I usually prefer to turn it off.
Otherwise I just forget I put it to silent and miss calls.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't even know what it is !!


I forget that it's still 1998 in weltworld


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I forget that it's still 1998 in weltworld


I will have you know that I have achieved google page1 serps for many companies, I have an airbag and ABS, I am advanced at some things!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I will have you know that I have achieved google page1 serps for many companies, I have an airbag and ABS, I am advanced at some things!!


Ok, 2003 then


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Ok, 2003 then


Newness is a fad, proven technology rocks ...

How long does the battery last in your iPhone5-6, unless you switch off most of the services? and if you switch off most of the services you only have a "phone" ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Newness is a fad, proven technology rocks ...
> 
> How long does the battery last in your iPhone5-6, unless you switch off most of the services? and if you switch off most of the services you only have a "phone" ...



With a decent keyboard. 

I've got a charger in my car and a power bank for when work sends me out camping.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> With a decent keyboard.
> 
> I've got a charger in my car and a power bank for when work sends me out camping.


I had an iPhone for a year, I quite liked it but didn't really gell with it. Apple's many and various ways of trying to get me to spend money with them irritated and battery life was an issue ..

For now I have gone the other way, I have a Nokia dumb phone whose battery lasts 3-4 days and an unlimited call plan which means I don't have to worry about who I call and for how long.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I had an iPhone for a year, I quite liked it but didn't really gell with it. Apple's many and various ways of trying to get me to spend money with them irritated and battery life was an issue ..
> 
> For now I have gone the other way, I have a Nokia dumb phone whose battery lasts 3-4 days and an unlimited call plan which means I don't have to worry about who I call and for how long.


You can get three days charge on smartphones these days. Check out the Sony Xperia range, or the OnePlus.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2015)

I bet I wouldn't, but then I like to use them for more then phone calls.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> You can get three days charge on smartphones these days. Check out the Sony Xperia range, or the OnePlus.



I charged my new Samsung on Tuesday evening when I had located where it had been delivered to and retrieved it (that is another story mind you, fuck DPD), and it is still on 68% battery.

Mind you, I don't use it constantly like some people tend to do.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2015)

Epona said:


> I charged my new Samsung on Tuesday evening when I had located where it had been delivered to and retrieved it (that is another story mind you, fuck DPD), and it is still on 68% battery.
> 
> Mind you, I don't use it constantly like some people tend to do.


I have a new phone due for delivery tomorrow....DPD


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I have a new phone due for delivery tomorrow....DPD



Don't worry too much, most people say they are great.  My issue is that their drivers are on a tight schedule with delivery slots - they take one look at the pedestrianised estate where I live and decide not to walk the 100 yards to deliver my thing (or even try to find my front door) because it will make them late for every other time-slot delivery on their schedule.  I can't blame the drivers, they are just going for the least catastrophic result from their point of view (better 1 non-delivery than 100 subsequent deliveries delayed) - but it does mean I NEVER get stuff from them delivered on the day indicated, and if they can just drop it off at a house nearer the road and text me later to let me know where the fuck my parcel has ended up, they will do so.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Newness is a fad, proven technology rocks ...
> 
> How long does the battery last in your iPhone5-6, unless you switch off most of the services? and if you switch off most of the services you only have a "phone" ...


And it hasn't even got "Snakes"


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2015)

Epona said:


> Don't worry too much, most people say they are great.  My issue is that their drivers are on a tight schedule with delivery slots - they take one look at the pedestrianised estate where I live and decide not to walk the 100 yards to deliver my thing (or even try to find my front door) because it will make them late for every other time-slot delivery on their schedule.  I can't blame the drivers, they are just going for the least catastrophic result from their point of view (better 1 non-delivery than 100 subsequent deliveries delayed) - but it does mean I NEVER get stuff from them delivered on the day indicated, and if they can just drop it off at a house nearer the road and text me later to let me know where the fuck my parcel has ended up, they will do so.


Luckily I'm getting it delivered to the office recepion so I _should _be OK.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Luckily I'm getting it delivered to the office recepion so I _should _be OK.


Fuck DPD


----------



## weltweit (Oct 26, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> You can get three days charge on smartphones these days. Check out the Sony Xperia range, or the OnePlus.


Thanks for that, good news if it is true, but honestly I am not pining for a smartphone at the moment, if I think of which crocodile is nearest my canoe, it isn't my lack of a smartphone that is a current issue!


----------

